# Problems if born at 36 weeks??



## Wind

My doctor told me today that our goal at this point is to make it to 36 weeks. The hospital doesn't have a NICU.

Should I be concerned or will the babies likely be fine if born at 36 weeks??


----------



## AmandaAnn

I will be thrilled if I make it to 36 weeks (although I'm sure worried as well). From what I've read, chances are your babies will be just fine, with little or no increased risk of long-term problems. Hopefully some already-mommies can reassure you.


----------



## AmandaAnn

Although, is there any way you could get to a hospital with a NICU? What if you were to go into labor earlier than 36? I don't want to freak you out AT ALL and I'm sure they're more than capable, but I'd be more comfortable with a NICU (especially before 32 or so weeks).


----------



## Wind

AmandaAnn said:


> Although, is there any way you could get to a hospital with a NICU? What if you were to go into labor earlier than 36? I don't want to freak you out AT ALL and I'm sure they're more than capable, but I'd be more comfortable with a NICU (especially before 32 or so weeks).

I would be more comfortable too. I have heard of instances where babies were life flighted to a bigger city. It makes more sense to me to deliver at the larger hospital than have to worry about it later. My problem is that the larger hospital is over an hour and a half away and I can't be making that drive twice a month to see another doctor. I don't know if my current doctor will send me to the city to deliver or not.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hunnies ;) The "ideal" gestation for twins is supposed to be 37wks. The lungs are fully mature by then and the chances are that they will be fine at that point. Apparently with twins, going past 37wks in utero then becomes more risky again. There is limited room and the risk of breathing problems at birth steadily rises once more - tho is by no means a foregone conclusion. That made sense to me, which is why I worried myself sick that my section date at 38wks plus was too late and too risky - I was wrong, the babies were fine :)

Like anything, these studies give a theoretical risk, and are by no means typical. Most babies born at 34wks plus do absolutely fine with occasional yet mild feeding/breathing issues. By 36wks I think your babies will do well hun - it's so easy to worry, I did and wish that I hadn't. Take care, and before you know it, those beautiful babies will be in your arms xxx


----------



## ems1

I had my fraternal twin boys at 33+5 due to pre term labour. They were both breathing by themselves after a natural delivery. They weighed 5lb7.5oz and 4lb7.5oz. They were in special care for 2 weeks for help with feeding and growing. They are 16 weeks old now and doing great.
I would have been made up to get to 36 weeks after initially goin into labour at 30 weeks. xx


----------



## ni2ki

Had my girls at 35weeks, didnt go special care, 4lbs each, had them thurs night home sat morning, no problems at all x


----------



## chetnaz

I had my boys at 36+3 and we were home the next day x


----------



## _Vicky_

my boys were born at 37+4 but Fynn needed NICU for nearly three weeks (Sam came home after two dayes with me) he suffered from NEC which is a bowel development disease linked to limited growth space being a twin. I can only echo what the above poster said - can you find a hospital with NICU? If as in my case one is in NICU but the other is low birth weight (below 5.5lbs) had my hospital not had NICU they would have been in seperate hospitals as glucose levels have to be monitored for 24 hours xx


----------



## mamato2more

I would look for another hospital with a nicu..They talk transport times, but really, they have to get the team there to do the transport..I wouldn't risk it..Even at 40 weeks, my Pete had to go there just to have a smidge of oxygen...Granted, not a biggie, they could've done it anywhere really, but with twins, I would be on the safe side..


----------



## Anna1982

my girls were born at 34+5 spent 2 days in nicu to control temp and that was it!


----------



## Mamamirfy

I just found out that my hospital won't deliver my babies if they come before 36 weeks. they said they will assess me and that I'll get transferred to one of 3 (all within a 20-45 min drive) if I do go into labour before.


----------

